# Raindrops on Leafs...



## adarsh0207 (Mar 15, 2014)

tried a little macro photography with my camera
i took this pic in the morning around 9 am after the rain





f/10
1/160
Iso-800
+0.7step exposure bias
canon eos 1100d,18-55mm lens was used 
flash was also used though i dont know its compensation...its not written in exif...

Plz give some review on this pic...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2014)

Your post belongs here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread.html


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 15, 2014)

It's good, but as it appears to me that too much  PP has resulted in detailing loss.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 15, 2014)

I think i have a somewhat similar pic i took from my Ancient Canon Powershot A1100.. I'll dig it up & post it.


----------

